
Folding Home Reaches Exascale: 1,500B,000,000 Operations Per Second for Covid-19 - rbanffy
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15661/folding-at-home-reaches-exascale-1000000000000000000-operations-per-second-for-covid-19
======
hajile
For comparison, then ENTIRE top 500 supercomputer list Rmax only adds up to
1.646 exaFLOPS

